# [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel



## Xyrian (24. Januar 2010)

*[How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

_Vorgeschichte...
_Nachdem mein P7N wegen eines Defekts auf Retour gesendet werden mußte, saß ich Hardwaremäßig auf dem Trockenen... Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch einen PC in der Hinterhand respektive im Keller 
Also die Schleuder aufgestellt, angeschlossen und... 
ARGH! Was ist das für ein Geräusch?  
Achja, stimmt, nix mit WaKü im ZweitPC... 
Der Übeltäter: Ein Intel Boxedkühler, vom Q9550. Und da das Wechseln des Lüfters so gut geklappt hat, mach ich gleichmal ein

[How-To]: Intel Boxedkühler Lüftermod

Und los gehts. 

 Das ist der Übeltäter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem Modell ist der Lüfter direkt mit der Pushpinhalterung verbunden. Also erstmal den Rahmen des Lüfters von der Halterung abknipsen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nehmen wir ein paar Kabelbinder zur Hand, die ganz kurzen reichen, ich hab acht Stück benötigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese werden mit dem Kopf nach oben und dem "Einschub" für das andere Ende nach außen zwischen den Kühlerfinnen und dem Rahmen hindurchgeschoben. So ungefähr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wird der Kabelbinder festgezogen, so dass er nach oben herausragt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert auf allen vier Seiten, man muss darauf achten, dass die Kabelbinder gleichmäßig verteilt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann knipst man die Köpfe von vier weiteren Kabelbindern der selben Sorte wie die vorherigen ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Ersatz verwende ich einen 80er Coolermaster Lüfter mit traumhaften 16 db/a 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabelbinder werden durch die Lüfterlöcher geschoben...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und mit den Kabelbinderköpfen festgemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem das auf allen vier Seiten passiert ist, werden die überstehenden Kabelbinder abgeschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tadaa! Fertig! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Leider sehen nicht alle Boxedkühler so aus wie meiner, gibt ja verschiedene. Bei meinem Modell handelt es sich um den flachen mit Kupferkern, die hohen Modelle haben den Lüfter seperat von der Pushpinhalterung, bei diesen muss zunächst ein sehr großer Kabelbinder um der Kühler herum (durch die Vertiefungen an der Seite hindurch) gezogen werden, an diesem können dann die kleineren Kabelbinder befestigt werden. 

Der Boxedkühler für den Sockel 1366/1156 kann genauso behandelt werden, hier nochmal vielen Dank an Gadteman für die Information 

So Far,

Xyrian

P.S.: Zu den Temps kann ich recht wenig sagen, da mein momentaner Celeron D wenig aussagekräftig ist 
Mit dem Boxedlüfter hatte ich unter Last 46° (bei höllischer Lautstärke) und im Idle 36° (einigermaßen erträglich). Der neue Lüfter macht unter Last 47° (fast lautlos!) und im Idle 34° (dito)
Hat sich also gelohnt, auch wenns nur für einen Monat ist ​


----------



## KOF328 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

hättest im vorbereitungsforum machen können^^ bin jedenfalls gespannt auf text mit den bildern


----------



## Xyrian (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

Die Bilder sind oben  Momentan noch als Thumbs, aber ich arbeite dran...

€dit: Done!


----------



## silent_freak (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

cooles howto, würd ich aber wirklich nicht für ne lange zeit verwenden... ich mein als übergangslösung sehr gut gemacht, aber wenn ich mir z.b. arctic cooling anschaue, die haben für knapp 7 euro nen alpine der mehr kühlleistung bringt und ebenso lautlos ist... aber wie gesagt, nur auf die dauer betrachtet  für "retoure-überbrückungszeiten" eine wirklich gute idee!


----------



## GPHENOM (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

Wenn man noch nen Lüfter rumliegen hat ist die Idee perfekt.
Ich hab auf meinem Thermaltake Tr2 R1 mit gummibändern einen 120mm Noiseblocker befestigt.
Hat bessere temps gebracht und jetzt wird sogar der speicher mitgekühlt^^

Kann man sogar ein bisschen im Avatar sehen.


----------



## Gadteman (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

@Xyrian:

Ein nettes How-To, in jedem Falle besser als der "brüllende" Standard Lüfter.
Aber lass mal, der 1366 Boxed Kühler ist genauso unspektakulär aufgebaut.
Hier mal so als angefügte Zusatzinfo. Ein paar mehr gerade Kühllamellen  etwas größerer Kupferblock und der Lüfter eine Einheit mit den Push-Pins.
Daher ließe sich das How-To auch sehr gut auf den 1366 Boxed übertragen, in meinem Fall ein i7-920 boxed.

MFG Gadteman

P.S. den Boxed habe ich nach ca. 2 Wochen dann doch ausgetauscht, weil der in meinem (nicht Lüftoptimierten) Gehäuse mir zuviel Lärm machte und mich sehr schnell "anbrüllte". Mit Vollast (Prime95) war der nach 5 Minuten schon locker über die 80°C geklettert. Konnte nen Megahalems günstig abgreifen + SilentWings... Die neue Ruhe ist herrlich und einen kühleren Kopf


----------



## Xyrian (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [How-To] Intel Boxedkühler Lüfterwechsel*

Vielen Dank an Gadteman, das trifft sich gut, ich hatte grade den 1156er Boxed in der Hand, mit dem gehts genauso. Kurze Notiz wurde im How2 edititert 

XYrian


----------

